# Floppy diskette seek failure



## thepugilist (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is in the right forum or not, I hope so. I recently had to install Microsoft Windows Server 2008 on my Dell XPS 410 computer for a Server class that I am taking. Since I did every time my computer boots up I get a floppy diskette seek failure. I don't have a floppy drive in my computer, but it seems to think that I do ever since installing Server 2008. I can press F1 to bypass this and load windows, but I would still like to get rid of it. Nothing I have tried had worked so far though. I went into F2 and changed the boot sequence to 1.) CD Drive 2.) WDC WD3200KS-75PFB0 3.) SATA (not present) 4.) Floppy (not present) I am still getting this failure every time I boot though. Does anyone have any advice on how I can get rid of this. I haven't uninstalled the Floppy drive from my devices yet, should I do that too? I thought it wouldn't matter if the boot sequence was set up to see the hard drive before the floppy drive.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Even though you set the boot order to boot from floppy last, power on self test still looks for floppy drives if the floppy controller is enabled. There should be an option to disable it in the BIOS setup. It is usually on the main setup screen with choices for None, Auto, 3-1/2" 1.44MB, etc; depending on the BIOS.


----------



## thepugilist (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I did what you suggested and turned the diskette drive to off instead of internal, now the diskette failure is gone from boot-up. I really appreciate it so much.


----------



## acampora (Feb 3, 2010)

I had this problem. I tried to change the boot sequence to 1) CD then 2)HD with floppy (not present) taken off list to no avail. Finally I went back to the BLUE System Startup > went to devices then changed "floppy" or "diskette" to OFF! IT WORKED! No motherboard or new HD non-sense...


----------

